# Wlp2s0 no wireless extensions (ath9k)

## austinramsay

Im running kernel 3.11.6 with an atheros 9285. Im using the ath9k driver. I know it partially works because i can do ifconfig wlp2s0 up and the led will turn on. But doing any iwlist or iwconfig tells me it has no wireless extensions or doesnt support scanning. What can i do to fix this?

----------

## DONAHUE

menuconfig may need

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> <M>   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->
> 
> --- Bluetooth subsystem support                                        
> ...

 

wpa_supplicant may require -Dwext or may be happy with -Dnl80211

/etc/conf.d/net : *Quote:*   

>  modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> # uncomment
> 
> #wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211"
> ...

 

----------

## austinramsay

Okay i built cfg80211 wireless extension support into the kernel, recompiled and rebooted and still nothing. Any ideas?

----------

## mrbassie

I have an AR928X

I'm also running 3.11.6

```
networking support

--->wireless

<*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

[*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

[*]   Minstrel

[*]     Minstrel 802.11n support

device drivers

--->

Network device support  --->

[*]   Network core driver support

[*]   Wireless LAN  --->

Atheros Wireless Cards  --->

<*>   Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support

[*]     Atheros ath9k PCI/PCIe bus support

```

and that's it, nothing else at all turned on in those sections.

/etc/conf.d/net

```
#wpa_supplicant

modules_wlp7s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp7s0="-Dnl80211"
```

I just emerged wireless-tools and don't get the errors you report from iwlist scan or iwconfig.

Is that any help?Last edited by mrbassie on Wed Oct 23, 2013 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## austinramsay

Tried it and still the same thing :/ maybe im doing something wrong am i supposed to copy the bzImage into /boot again after make && make modules_install?

----------

## mrbassie

 *austinramsay wrote:*   

> Tried it and still the same thing :/ maybe im doing something wrong am i supposed to copy the bzImage into /boot again after make && make modules_install?

 

Yes. make will just create the bzImage. "make install" would put it in /boot under a name like 'vmlinuz-version-numbers' as well as a Systemmap

----------

